# Need HDMI to HDMI&Audio Adapter



## manistar (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi 

I am looking for HDMI to HDMI+Audio adapter for my projector.

so concept is this. i connect my Laptop to Projector through HDMI port and my projector Epson Home Cinema 8350 doesnt have Audio out/speakers. 

So i need a adapter which has HDMI input and HDMI output + Audit output which i can connect it to my altec L speakers.


Thanks in Advance


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2012)

There is nothing as HDMI + Audio port.

There is only one thing - HDMI and it carries audio by itself.

Just buy a normal HDMI cable. That is it. If the HDMI port on your laptop isn't transmitting sound, then sound will not magically appear on your Home Theater.


----------



## manistar (Feb 20, 2012)

My laptop send audio through HDMI but my projector cannot play audio. so i need adapter which pass through HDMI and has audio output through 3.5 or R/L


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 20, 2012)

manistar said:


> My laptop send audio through HDMI but my projector cannot play audio. so i need adapter which pass through HDMI and has audio output through 3.5 or R/L



invent one for yourself !!


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2012)

manistar said:


> My laptop send audio through HDMI but my projector cannot play audio. so i need adapter which pass through HDMI and has audio output through 3.5 or R/L


All right. This is more clear. 

Available yes, I doubt you will find one easily with 3.5mm analog. Because if you find one, it will be HDMI to HDMI/DVI and S/PDIF. I doubt your "Altec Lansing" speakers have S/PDIF connection. Most likely it is standard 3.5mm analog. (You are unclear again) All you could do is, connect your speakers directly to your laptop.


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 20, 2012)

I guess he is looking for this :

*www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Plated-Male-Male-cable-available/dp/B003EUDRD0


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2012)

^^

yes, he is looking for that. Or may be similar to that.

But if you look at the pic closely, that thing has a 3.5mm cable on the HDMI side too. So, it isn't HDMI to Video and Audio splitter.

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Xm28ndlYL.jpg


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 20, 2012)

ico said:


> ^^
> 
> yes, he is looking for that. Or may be similar to that.
> 
> But if you look at the pic closely, that thing has a 3.5mm cable on the HDMI side too. So, it isn't HDMI to Video and Audio splitter.



Hmmm... I don't know much about it but the tech specs says something like this :

Product Features
HDMI to DVI with audio, HDMI to DVI with sound
DVI to HDMI with audio, DVI to HDMI with sound, DVI-D with audio to HDMI
Great for pc/laptop gamer, web surfer, stream online, & etc...
Hook your old desktop or MacBook with DVI to your HDTV LCD plasma
HD Video & Audio, is a true All in one cable

Which basically means, the cable is capable of carrying audio both ways, i.e. from HDMI output source to DVI input source and vice versa and with ANALOG Audio though the separate 3.5mm jack on it.

IMHO, what OP can do is, 

Put this cable as DVI output as source from his laptop (use converter if DVI port is not present on his laptop) with Analog 3.5mm jack as source for audio and then plug the other end as HDMI input source to his projector with Analog Audio IN 3.5mm jack to his Altec Lancing Speakers.

PS : OP will set ANALOG Audio from this setup!!


----------



## manistar (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestion. i got the answer through other tech forum.

for people who visited this thread to know the answer. here it is.
1x1 HDMI Audio Converter. Extract audio from HDMI to Optical Toslink. Full 1080P resolution.

its very expensive. will continue to search for some low cost alternative for this and will reply here.


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice find dude !!


----------

